
Gibraltar will veto parts of Brexit if sovereignty threatened, minister warns - vinnyglennon
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/politics/2018/03/08/gibraltar-will-veto-parts-brexit-deal-sovereignty-threatened/
======
black_puppydog
Did I misunderstand something? Did the article talk about the EU as just "the
bloc"?

Maybe I've been reading a bit too much about past communist countries
lately... Is that expression common to be used for EU, or groups of countries
in general, or is that just the Telegraph being the Telegraph?

~~~
jonathonf
> is that just the Telegraph being the Telegraph?

Yes. It has its nickname for a reason.

~~~
B1FF_PSUVM
"Fog in Channel - Continent Cut Off"

(An old joke, usually said to be a Times headline.)

------
majke
Behind paywall.

